# Awesome Briggs and Stratton Motor Wheel Scooter



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 23, 2021)

Anyone have one of these?!  Looks fun as hell!


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2021)

Wild!


----------



## Boris (Oct 23, 2021)

Translates to $2,411.80 in 2121 dollars. Just out of curiosity, would that be a fair ballpark collectors price on this in complete and in fair condition or is value much higher?​


----------



## Centurion (Nov 6, 2021)

100 years later and scooters are back in again, I have 2 electrics, one will hit 32 MPH, they have them now that will go 60 MPH.


----------

